# Giant green huntsman spiders



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

got my Heteropoda boei today, if you thought pokies and psalmo's could teleport they have got nothing on these!!!

luckily for me I hadn't actually opened the tub she was in otherwise she'd be in next doors garden by now!!!

MALE









FEMALE









Also I got some blonde huntsmans Heteropoda sp 'davidbowie'


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice specimens. Are you planning on breeding these?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, the boei I have 1.1 subadult, the blondes I have 10 large s'lings

got 3 species of salticid too, and coloured false w
idows, and looking for more unusual true spiders to breed


----------

